# Warnung vor falschen Mahnungen: Rechtsanwalt Rolf Schulz Osnabrück



## Antiscammer (24 Februar 2010)

Momentan kursieren falsche Mahnungen für eine angeblich bestellte Internetdienstleistung der Gebrüder Sch.
Die Mahnungen kommen von einem falschen Anwalt namens "Rolf Schulz" und enthalten dieselben Kontaktdaten eines tatsächlich existierenden Anwalt O.T. in Osnabrück, welcher bekanntermassen Forderungen für die Sch.-Brüder eintreibt.

Die Mahnungen des "Rechtsanwalts Rolf Schulz" sind jedoch vermutlich gefälscht und dürften mit O.T. nichts zu tun haben.
Es wird geraten, Strafanzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten und natürlich keinesfalls Geld zu zahlen.


----------

